# C+C on my deck?



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 9, 2011)

See, I live in Puerto Rico, as some of you may know, and there are few TCG tourneys around here. But if I ever enter one, I want to use this deck, but I know it can be improved. So help.


My deck aka Torrential Forest Waterfall.

Samurott x1 BW
Dewott x2 BW
Oshawot x3 BW
Ducklett x2 BW
Swanna x1 BW
Palkia Galactic x1 Platnium
Basculin x1 BW
Scyther x1 HS Undaunted
Panpour x2 BW
Simipour x1 BW
Combee x2 DP
Vespiquen x1 HS Undaunted
Cherubi x1 DP
Cherrim x1 DP
Energy Search x3
Poke Ball x3
Switch x2
Power Plus x1
Revive x2
Potion x4
Professor Birch x1
Flower Shop Lady x1
Roseanne's Research x1
Cynthia's Guidance x1
Grass Energy x9
Water Energy x11

Changes as of 6/9/2011: Removed 2 Potions, added ID and an Energy, removed Torterra and Swampert lines, added Swanna line and Simipour line. Added some Trainers substituting Pokemon.


----------



## Aisling (Jun 9, 2011)

First of all make it legal.

You can't have six potions. Except for basic energies (not special energies like rainbow or double colorless; basically if it has text on it, it's not a basic energy), you can only have up to four of any card.

Secondly, pick one line and stick to it. You can have Cherrim for the heals or whatever (I'm _assuming_ it's that one from that one HS set, with the poke-power that was similar to Nidoqueen's Maternal comfort- That's another thing, please identify what sets these are from!!), but pick one of those stage-two lines, go 4-2-4 or 3-1-3 on it, and throw in some Rare Candies. Going 3-2-1 is rather bad. Palkia tends to use water energies, right? So I would nix the Torterra line, along with the single Maractus and Tropius, and probably the Vespiquen line too. If I knew what Tropius and Vespiquen you were talking about they may or may not be useful tech cards (I don't know off the top of my head), but that Maractus is definitely not worth having around. Flippy attacks are inconsistent, thus bad, whereas you could have a useful trainer card in its place.

Some Pokemon with a specific purpose not geared towards knocking out the other guy would be good too. For example, in my deck I have four Dunsparce whose attack only does 10 damage, but allows me to draw cards until I have six in my hand. Since my deck mostly consists of trainer cards that allow me to look for what I actually need, if I can manage to get one of those Dunsparces early in the game, I've got a constant influx of setting up because once I've exhausted all the trainers and energies and benched all the Pokemon I can just draw more. Their purpose is to reduce the number of turns it takes for me to get my big guns ready.

Also, WAY more trainers that let you search your deck! I've never played in anything official myself but looking at most decklists I see that the trainer cards typically outnumber the Pokemon cards and there's usually only just enough energies to fuel the Pokemon, and most the trainer cards revolve around setting up as quickly as possible, and letting you find exactly what you need. Energy Searches are nice, and some of my other favorites are Pokemon Collector and Prof. Elm's Research. Yes, they're supporters so you can only play one per turn, but they don't require flips like Poke Ball does, so they are sure to succeed. Flower Shop Girl is good to have too.

Overall it needs a lot of hammering out before I can give more specific advice. Once you choose which line you want to be your main damage dealer it's easier to figure out what cards have good synergy with it.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay. I have time to tinker and fix it. I was tired, hence no identification.


----------

